# 32nd Govian Expedition Force - Traitor Guard/Mechanicus



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

So, this project started as a commission but then the client was deploed to Iraw and no longer wanted or had time to play 40k. So, its now my own personal project/army.

Some facts the client wanted that im going to stick with:

1) Alot of technology in the army. Crude tech but tech still.

2) Pale skin.

3) Some kind of fancy rengade helmet. GS, kit bash, whatever. I went the kit bash route as its easiest and as such cheapest money wise for the client.

4) Fluff wise is they come from a world thats sole use to the imperium is mining minerals. The surface is similiar to mars (present day). The caves themselves that have been dug quickly grow a fungus. The fungus itself is what feeds the miners of the planet. 

5) Heavy on the conversions in the army for everything except tanks. He will have minmal tanks when its done as they are a "miners gone bad group" as he puts it.

Thats about it. From that I came up with these things:

Bases: Rocky like mars but not as red. Some grass to spice it up along with the random piece of metal scrap.










Approved color scheme: Its got the olive green ala the fungus in the caves and its got an off light pale red as the armor color to match the surface.



















The first set is to dark and the single is to bright. Go figure..

Heavy Weapons Teams: In keeping with the tech theme the weapon teams are actually a robot gun with a "driver". Basically its based off the new mobile m60 gun platforms the US military is starting to use. Obviously alot bigger since its the imperium but basically the same thing. The guy driving it is free to shot at whatever as the gun fires itself. 

The gunner will be be removable for casuality reasons.










Sentinal: Robot walker basically from the mines. Now its fitted for cobat with a nice lascannon. I cant take credit for the design. I cant remember exactly where I saw it but someone made something just like it as a blood pack stalk tank. Idea snagged. Although his is better.










That covers tonights work.


Ratlings..



















There are 4 more still to be painted but they need to be reposed.

And finally some nice conversions. The army itself is lead by tech priests. So, here is the army commander and 4 of his "custom" servitors. Ive always like the idea of tech priests making thier own servitors in a style they like. My guy likes animals. In this case, a Fly, a Fish, a Boar and a servo skull with body haha.



















I plan to have alot of sentinals in the army, so I figured a "leader" model would be great.

So, I bring you Ajax.... the dude inside a walker.











Alrighty, pretty much finished the counts as priest in the army. 

Fluff wise the its basically a super CC servitor with a bit better free thought. The lower half was an experiment by the tech priests to make something that could cover rough terrain quickly in the confines of the forgeworld they call home, but, it failed and he has normal speed but does like to run in the new edition. :lol:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I have to say I love the custom servitor on the far left, it reminds me of a Big Daddy from Bioshock. All of your conversions are interesting and I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Underground Heretic said:


> I have to say I love the custom servitor on the far left, it reminds me of a Big Daddy from Bioshock. All of your conversions are interesting and I look forward to seeing more.


Thanks for the kind words. When I first saw that head, I knew it was perfect. I loved bioshock and the whole feel. Im sorta going that way but with a 40k twist.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Really nice dude Id like to see more of your work


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> Really nice dude Id like to see more of your work


Any specific requests for what work? Ive done a bit of everything and have threads all around not to mention a photobucket account with over 600 pictures...

Speaking of, anyone have a pro photobucket account? if so, is it worth the 25 a year? They are saying im about to beak my 10 gig limit each month after only 2 weeks.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Id like to see any Vehicles you have and maybe some more awesome Guardsmen


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> Id like to see any Vehicles you have and maybe some more awesome Guardsmen


Guardsmen are on semi hold until next week when I have time to finish painting the first platoon.

As for vehicles, they wont have many if any. Its mainly going to be heavy weapon tracks (teams) and sentinals. 

As for vehicles, im not sure if I posted these, but they are WIP shots. The lower barrels were shortened as well as gaps filled and rivets placed all over.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice tanks :good:


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

AM. said:


> Nice tanks :good:


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

I really like the tank and was wondering did you use Plascard on it and how'd you do it


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> I really like the tank and was wondering did you use Plascard on it and how'd you do it


Thanks .

I either buy plain plastic card, as in no grooves or tiles. The other type I buy is the tiled 1mm card. It comes in 1/4th all the way upto 1/16th in size. Its really easy to use that to make master shapes that are even. 

I then use the "master tiled parts" to trace over plain card to get the perfect shape I want.

For the larger areas such as under the 2nd turret, I simply cut out all the plastic and fit in a peice of place card and then cut a whole for the turrret to rotate.

For rivets, I cut them off extra baneblade parts so that way the rivets match.

Hope that helps, and thanks for the rep


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

What mechanicus force is without titans? True these specific ones arent for the 32nd but some nice chaos ones will be :shok:










Yup, they come apart for transport.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

I plan to have alot of sentinals in the army, so I figured a "leader" model would be great.

So, I bring you Ajax.... the dude inside a walker.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol, i like your style mate.

Its a bit more mechanical and cog like that the majority of sculpturs.

Makes me wonder how you'd go about constructing a Red Sunz ork band, or a Iron warrior army with contempory machines.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Start of the priest... The servo arm will be converted into one of the double chain weapons.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

Where are those metal models from? (The ones posted right above)


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Lucius The Typhus said:


> Where are those metal models from? (The ones posted right above)


They are a hodge podge of random models from necro to mordhiem to warhammer fantasy.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Alrighty, pretty much finished the counts as priest in the army. 

Fluff wise the its basically a super CC servitor with a bit better free thought. The lower half was an experiment by the tech priests to make something that could cover rough terrain quickly in the confines of the forgeworld they call home, but, it failed and he has normal speed but does like to run in the new edition. :lol: 




























The actual army commander, the tech priest is almost done being painted as well... its been a rough night so i needed to just paint.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Not very keen with the blood but fantastic model. Love those "feet".


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

AM. said:


> Not very keen with the blood but fantastic model. Love those "feet".


yea it didnt come out like I hoped..


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Ha he doesnt like to walk? couch potato

I really do like how he looks though and was wondering were do you get those heads for your IG


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> Ha he doesnt like to walk? couch potato
> 
> I really do like how he looks though and was wondering were do you get those heads for your IG


The heads are 9 parts in total.

Lower half is a human style head, I like zombie ones.
Upper head is a new style chaos warrior helmet.
Ear guards are fat plastic rod.
Studs are small plastic rod.

Labor intensive per head but they do have a nice unique look.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, so after actually reading the codex... I cant field tech priests as my hq as they dont take up any slots.. So.. a rogue trader is going to lead the force. Slight fluff change.

As such, this tech priest is just that.. so no fancy paint job. He still needs touch ups and chipped paint but other then the basing hes done.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Group shot of whats done (or almost done in the case of the heavy weapon platform and the Sentinal, both still need detailing and weathering)


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful work redstarone! They look suitably corrupt and wierd. Do you have any tanks planned? Also can't believe your scratchbuilding three titans... good on ya! 
+Rep


----------



## Gunslinger (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm really loving that Techpriest, Brother. Wait - You're not a brother... Cancel that. But i still love that Techpriest!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Ebsolom Dhaark said:


> Beautiful work redstarone! They look suitably corrupt and wierd. Do you have any tanks planned? Also can't believe your scratchbuilding three titans... good on ya!
> +Rep


Thanks . And thanks for the rep as well, it means alot :so_happy:



Gunslinger said:


> I'm really loving that Techpriest, Brother. Wait - You're not a brother... Cancel that. But i still love that Techpriest!


:victory:


----------



## oisin (Sep 28, 2009)

really amazing how'd you do itk:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking good mate Im glad I stopped by for a look , its very original and fresh.! keep the good work +rep


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Munky said:


> Looking good mate Im glad I stopped by for a look , its very original and fresh.! keep the good work +rep


Thanks  

------------------

So tanks for the army? yay or nay? Im open to any and all ideas.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i love that weapon team/bot i am really tempted to steel that idea for my jungle fighters but make it more "jungly" is that ok?
oh yeah, +rep!!

you now have 100 rep congratz!! and i'm glad to have contributed to that magical number!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

GiftofChaos1234 said:


> i love that weapon team/bot i am really tempted to steel that idea for my jungle fighters but make it more "jungly" is that ok?
> oh yeah, +rep!!
> 
> you now have 100 rep congratz!! and i'm glad to have contributed to that magical number!


Steal away! It would be perfect for some jungle fighting action!
And thanks for the rep!!:good:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The army you have produced is what i was hoping for when i started mine. I have fallen rather short but yours is excellent. Very well executed on all fronts.
Rep


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> The army you have produced is what i was hoping for when i started mine. I have fallen rather short but yours is excellent. Very well executed on all fronts.
> Rep


Thanks for the kind words 

Ballisk almost completed. Expect that tomorrow.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Finished the ballisk..


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Sniper done for the army. Touch ups needed still but i figured it was worth a picture.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Ooh,what a beauty...
I only came across this today...I wish I had see it earlier!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some nicely done work here, well thought out, well applied paint. Kudos.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

love the tanks very nicelty done... how hard was it to convert the land raider? ive been thinking of doing it but ive never used plasticard b4 so yeah


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

nice mate well done


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Sytus said:


> Ooh,what a beauty...
> I only came across this today...I wish I had see it earlier!


Thanks for the kind words  It should be updated a few times a week now.



The Wraithlord said:


> Some nicely done work here, well thought out, well applied paint. Kudos.


Very kind of you sir 



heretical by nature said:


> love the tanks very nicelty done... how hard was it to convert the land raider? ive been thinking of doing it but ive never used plasticard b4 so yeah


Land raider? Are you refering to the heresy era one i did?



Fumble Tumble said:


> nice mate well done


Thanks 

-----------------------------

Counts as Nork

80% done being painted. And the smoke out of the engine will be made black. Possibly blood on the CC arm


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

looking very nice don't know how I missed this its fantastic +rep


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Franko1111 said:


> looking very nice don't know how I missed this its fantastic +rep


Thank you very much 

------------------------------------------------------

"Nork" Completed. I think the blood is better then that of the priest, so ill go change him sooner or later to match Nork here.










"Heres looking at you."


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Very good indeed! I really like the nork conversion, although, im not too sure about the smoke... i liked it more when it was just the white cotton. Nonetheless, great army! +rep


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Salio said:


> Very good indeed! I really like the nork conversion, although, im not too sure about the smoke... i liked it more when it was just the white cotton. Nonetheless, great army! +rep


You know, i myself did like the cotten too but a friend saw it and said " i really dont see that eveil looking guy to be green powered." So, oily black smoke it became.

Thanks for the rep and kind words 

------------------------------

Im open to ideas for the next unit to paint.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like the paint job on your Basilisk you got going there dude. + rep

out of curiosity, how long does it take you to paint your folks?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I really like the paint job on your Basilisk you got going there dude. + rep
> 
> out of curiosity, how long does it take you to paint your folks?


It all really depends. Nork for example took about 3 hours. Im a pretty slow painter 

---------------------------------

The start of the penal legion troopers. basically a mix of guard, zombie, ghoul and whatever other fantasy bitz i can find. The bases on them arent done not are any of the paint jobs.










My question is, are they "to" fantasy to fit into a renegade guard army?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think you can be too fantasy with chaos. Just futuristic them up a bit with laspistols, grenades and the like and you should be fine. I guess you've got to have a good mix that's all.
(*shameless self promotion* check out my 'blood pact' - I've used fantasy arms/heads there).


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

its lookin good man, keep up the work.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I don't think you can be too fantasy with chaos. Just futuristic them up a bit with laspistols, grenades and the like and you should be fine. I guess you've got to have a good mix that's all.
> (*shameless self promotion* check out my 'blood pact' - I've used fantasy arms/heads there).


Good idea .



Dar'kir said:


> its lookin good man, keep up the work.


Thanks and will do 

-------------------------

Couldnt sleep last night so finished up painting this guy to match the ren guard army. Counts as a traitor Mechanicus "Obliterator" robot. First of 6.. (used in apocalypse sized games)




























Weather and chipped paint still need to be added but frankly i was half alseep when painting last night.

Comments always welcome, good or bad .


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

That's a really sweet build you got going there dude. The sensory array looks like it came from bioshock. Do you have any pictures of it being made? Wouldn't fancy posting a step-by-step guide on those at all?

I like the paint job too.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

piemaster said:


> That's a really sweet build you got going there dude. The sensory array looks like it came from bioshock. Do you have any pictures of it being made? Wouldn't fancy posting a step-by-step guide on those at all?
> 
> I like the paint job too.


Sadly I dont have any WIP shots.. Its basically made from OOP bitz such as ork bike tracks, the old spot light from the guard tank sprue, sentinal heavy flamer mixed with a multi laser, chaos termie power fist, the head is from a necromunda model. The rest is plastic card and some FW icons.

----------------------------------

Start of a plague tower for them. They arent really nurgle per say, so ive gone for a more tech look on the tower itself. It still needs alot of putty work, rivets, detailing and then weathering before painting.

Sorry for the blurryness, ill try and get better pics as it progresses.

Tracks are not glued on, and the tower itself will ride a bit higher on the tracks then where its placed now.










The back, hard to make out the hatchs and the bottem defiler part thats a ramp that opens.










Start of one set of tracks. Ran out of card and other smaller rods to detail it.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Oblit bot is a nice concept as is the biomech nork. What was he made from?. Plague towwer is epic. Rep


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> Oblit bot is a nice concept as is the biomech nork. What was he made from?. Plague towwer is epic. Rep


Hes mainly a ogre pit fighter for mordihiem. (sp?)

Tower still has alot of work but is getting there 

------------------------------

More detailing done, some putty work and one set of tracks almost done.










Close up of the tracks. yes, mix of nurgle wood and streel. Note its nurgle wood, not regular wood...










And yes, the tracks were a real pain to make. And now im worried its to big.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The tracks are good. Don't worry.:victory:


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> The tracks are good. Don't worry.:victory:


:good:

------------------------------------------

Small details and the other track finished, no pics of it until its attached. In fact, next set of pictures will show it finished and ready for paint. 










Start of the 3 man crew. Think servitors of nurgle. They need ALOT of work still. 1 will be manning the mortar on top, one will be clibing the back ladder and the other will be standing guard with a plague type rifle. they count as nurglings lol.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Hard to make out because my camera is my phone but there is textured card there to make it look like steel grating.










More work here and there, namely GS work.










Ill get completed pictures when i get the new camera. As for paint scheme, I relaly do need some help... Nurgle rot, or painted to match the renegade guard army it goes with?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

piemaster said:


> That's a really sweet build you got going there dude. The sensory array looks like it came from bioshock. Do you have any pictures of it being made? Wouldn't fancy posting a step-by-step guide on those at all?
> 
> I like the paint job too.


Which array are you refering to exactly?

----------------------

Start of a renegade Govian Eradicator Tank:










To give an idea of table stop quality I do plan to paint the army:


Just because they are oldies doesnt mean they arent goodies:

Just basic table top quality for a client.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Your "Counts as a traitor Mechanicus "Obliterator" robot."
Also just noticed your Nork, must have missed him earlier.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

your stuff is amazing. how did you do the red on the miner troops?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some stunning work here, both modelling and painting. +rep.


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Outstanding siege tower mate, well impressed.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Some stunning work here, both modelling and painting. +rep.





ColCorbane said:


> Outstanding siege tower mate, well impressed.



Thanks for the really kind words guys.

The tower is finished being painted as is the first infantry platoon. Pics ASAP.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't mean to bring up stuff from many pages ago, but where did you get those wood plank bits that you made the whole backside and sides of the tower from?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Broken Sword said:


> I don't mean to bring up stuff from many pages ago, but where did you get those wood plank bits that you made the whole backside and sides of the tower from?


No worries at all, you can bring up anything from this thread at all, first page or last, its all the same hehe.

The wood planks are from 2 warhammer seige towers put together.


----------

